# dicher fish for a tanganyika tank



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a 30 gallon with julies transcriptus and I'm planning on adding some shell dwellers later but I wanna know what dicher fish I can put in there also and how many


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Small Rainbow fish, mid-sized tetras such as black widow tetras, danios... I would put in 8-10


----------



## Southcoaster (Jul 14, 2003)

Not sure why but I cannot bring myself to keep Tanganyikans with non native species. I will be setting up a small 40 UK gallon community in the next few weeks and will face the same problem which will no doubt limit the number of fish kept.

The tank will look 'empty' but the thought of black widows or danios swimming with Tanganyikans doesn't work for me.

Not a criticism, everyone to themselves, just a personal frustration of mine at the lack of naturally occuring Tanganyikan dithers for the small Tanganyikan community. I will probably end up with a max of 6 small fish filtered by an eheim pro external filter. At least the water quality will be pristine  . Still their interesting behaviour makes it all worthwhile!


----------



## FishFlake (Mar 7, 2010)

Small cyps? Not sure if 30g is big enough, but in my 55 the julies and calvus swim with the cyps most of the time. They also hang out in the rocks, but the cyps do seem to bring them out.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

FishFlake said:


> Small cyps? Not sure if 30g is big enough, but in my 55 the julies and calvus swim with the cyps most of the time. They also hang out in the rocks, but the cyps do seem to bring them out.


Cyps are best in a 48" tank. I've seen some success in a 36" tank, but a 30" tank is certainly too small.


----------



## FishFlake (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, I thought that might be the case. Maybe the OP could bend the "native" rule a bit and find a dither from elsewhere in Africa


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Congo Tetras are often a dither of choice, as they come from Africa, not Tang... and are quite attractive... However they also get quite big.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Uk 30g? or US :wink: 
Yep Cyps are bourderline for a 36"x12"x15" tank or similar.
Just not enough space for em long term in a cichlid community.

Paracyps can go better as long as your keeping em with other of the less agressive Tang cichlids.

Do best in groups of one male to at least 3 females but no reason you can not go 6 females like I did in a 36"x12"x15" with multies.
Give them a dark overhang (or floating plants) and dark background and none to light a substrate to see em at their best. 
Can look real washed out over coral sand and ocean rock.
Can even breed but you prob need to strip the females or use brooding tanks as they are reluctant to release in communities and can develop problems holding too long if left.
But even these you prob want to give more space to if/when they pass 31/2"

But yep sadly I know of no perfect long term answer for very small Tang tank, lake pure, dither fish.

Oh you want to do this quickly if at all.
Even J.transcriptus can claim a whole 30g tank when adult if not already living with other fish.
Best order of stocking would be Paracyps, then shellys, then julies. Reverse order of thier likely dominance/aggresson and territory grabbing.

40g should be easier but it too depends on the exact dimentions of the tank.

All the best James


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

Plan on putting a visual barrier ( like a large rock) between the shell bed and the Julies staked out home, otherwise the julies will be taking runs at the shellies all the time. even in my 75 gal I am having troubles with Julies taking over the whole thing. If you want to avoid conflict then get two male julies. Mine were perfectly peaceful until they started breeding.


----------

